# Netzwekzugang

## gEry

Moin Gentooler!

So habe das komische Problem, dass ich nicht ins Inet komme. (Habe Gentoo sicher schon 5mal  via LiveCD aufgesetzt.) Nur diesesmal klappt es überhaupt nicht... komisch. 

Ich bekomme nur schon beim normalen Pingen an meinen Router (Gateway) diese Meldung:

From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

Und ich habe keine Ahnung wieso! Eth0 wurde erkennt ohne, dass ich noch ein Modul im Kernle per modprobe laden musste, mittels /sbin/ifconfig wird alles korrekr angezeigt (ausser ich habe eben etwas übersehen)...

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank

greEz

gEry

----------

## amne

Sofern du kein DHCP hast: net-setup eth0 vergessen? Was sagt denn ifconfig? Wenn dort eth0 nicht aufscheint schau mal ob sie bei ifconfig -a dabeisteht (was bedeuten würde, dass sie da ist, aber nicht aktiv).

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Poste mal bitte folgende Infos:

Ausgabe von "route -n"

 deinen Netzaufbau (wie kommst du ins inet?)

 Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" oder "ifconfig eth0"

 den Mädchennamen deiner Oma   :Wink:  *SCNR*

Daniel

----------

## gEry

@amne: ich habe DHCP zwar aktiv, jedoch aber eine fixe IP Address genommen. Bei ifconfig wird eth0 angezeit, bei ifconfig -a wird noch ein eth1 angezeigt... komisch kenn ich net... habe nur eine Netzwerkkarte drin. net-setup eth0 habe ich auch shcon gemacht.

@DerMojo: 

1. 

```

Destination    Gateway    Genmask              Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0      255.255.255.248   U       0        0     0    eth0

127.0.0.0        127.0.0.1  255.0.0.0              UG     0        0     0      lo

0.0.0.0           192.16.1.1 0.0.0.0                 UG     1        0     0    eth0  

```

p.s meine IP Address welche ich bei net-setup eth0 eingegeben habe ist 192.168.1.5, der Router(Gateway) ist 192.168.1.1 und die Mask dazu 255.255.255.248

2.

Ich habe einen Router mit welchem ich 24h am Tag in Inet bin (adsl) am Router hängt ein Switch und dahinter der zukünftige Gentoo Rechner.

3.

```

Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 23:45:09:1B:34:45

inet addr: 192.168.1.5 Bcast: 192.169.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.248

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

RX packets: 0 errors:0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

TX packets: 208 errors:0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

collisions: 0 txqueuelen: 1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0b) TX bytes: 10928 (10.6b)

Interrupt: 23 Dase address: 0x2000

```

Was sinnd RX und TX Packete?

4.

Ööööööh, jetzt pass ma auf schpasti! :Very Happy: 

greEz

gEry

----------

## jwj

```

Destination    Gateway    Genmask              Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0      255.255.255.248   U       0        0     0    eth0

127.0.0.0        127.0.0.1  255.0.0.0              UG     0        0     0      lo

0.0.0.0           192.16.1.1 0.0.0.0                 UG     1        0     0    eth0  

                       ^ 168 ? 

```

Default Gateway ist falsch gesetzt.

----------

## NightDragon

Das ist schon mehr.

Wieso verwendest du als Subnetmaske 255.255.255.248?

Musst du das Netz wirklich unterteilen?

Nein? Dann änder das alles mal auf 255.255.255.0

Im ganzen Netz aber.

----------

## Haldir

Auf die schnell seh ich mal eine etwas komische Bcast Adresse (192.169.1.255), hast du manuell ifconfig up eingegeben?

Die Ips sind auch noch im Mask bereich (wieso nimmt man in einem HomeLAN die /8 mask?)

----------

## gEry

@jwj: wie sollte er denn deiner Meinung nach lauten? So wie der Router oder? Also 192.168.1. ... tatsache ist doch nur, dass ich nur noch nie dahin gekommen bin, dass es für einen Routingeintrag reicht... wieso weiss ich nicht, aber der Gateway war auch schon immer der!

@NightDragon: Leider ja  :Evil or Very Mad:  das haben mir die Hersteller vom Router (Zyxel) verbrockt! Damit erzwingen sie, dass ich nicht mehr als 5 IP's (inkl Router!) vergeben kann. Ansonsten müsste ich mehr zahlen, um mehr Clienst hineinstellen zu können (Abzocker!)

@Haldir:   *Quote:*   

> hast du manuell ifconfig up eingegeben? 

  Was meinst du mit ifconfig up? Also ich habs per net-setup eth0 gemacht.

Beim Broadcast bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.

greEz

gEryLast edited by gEry on Sat Feb 19, 2005 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Jope. Der BCast stimmt so nicht.

Wenn Du Als Subnet 255.255.255.248 verwendest ergibt sich folgendes:

192.168.1.0 --> Netzadresse

192.168.1.1 - bis 6 Host-Adresse

und 192.168.1.7 --> dir richtige Bcast-Adresse

[EDIT] Aso alles klar. [/EDIT]

[EDIT die 2.]

Moment mal. Zyxel würde das weniger tun. Oder ist Zyxel dein ISP???

Du kannst doch garantiert den Router administrieren oder?

Stell doch einfach die Subent dann von 248 auf 0 um und schon hast dzu 254 Clients.

[/EDIT die 2.]

[EDIT die 3.] Auf wunsch wurden die Tags geschlossen  :Wink:  [/EDIT die 3.]

----------

## gEry

Also ich habe den BCast mal auf 192.168.1.7 geändert, was auch Sinn macht.... hat aber nid geändert... kann nict mal den Router pingen.

Klar kann ich ihn administrieren... aber diese Säcke lassen einem die Subnetzmask nicht ändern! Sonst hätte ich das natürlich schon lange gemacht!

p.s mach dein edit zu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Also das wäre ja absolut unsinnig. Außerdem interessiert keinen Routerhersteller wieviel Clients vom ISP aus erlaubt sind.

Du bist für die Einhaltung der AGB deines ISP zuständig. Nicht der Routerhersteller.

Es wäre ja nicht absatzfördernd, wenn Zyxel seinen Router so limitieren würde.

Das er dir die Subnet nicht umstellen lässt, kann noch andere sachen als Grund haben.

Mach mal ein Firmware upgrade, aber vorsichtig dabei sein Und ganze genau an Model und Revision halten!

Zum pingen eines Rechners innerhalb des selben Netzes (in deinem Fall der Router) ist es egal ob das Gateway richtig oder falsch ist. Erst wenn du Netzübergreifend arbeiten willst (was ja mit dem internet passiert) musst du den Gateway richtig einstellen.

TX = Gesendet 

RX = Empfangen

Für Infos über HW-Router aller Art: www.wireless-forum.ch

Vielleicht ist das Problem, das du die Subnet nicht ändern kannst, dort bekannt.

----------

## gEry

Vielen dank für die Infos!

Was meinst du mit Firmware Upgrade?

Aber sonst weiss auch niemand an was es liegen könnte... weil das mit der Mask tut auch so bei allen anderen Clients im Netzt funktionieren...

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Wie erklär ich das jetzt am besten.

Also es gibt Software: Bekannt.

Es gibt Hardware: auch bekannnt.

Und die Firmware ist eine Software  für eine spezielle Hardware.

Dein BIOS ist z. Bsp.: Eine Firmware. Dein Router braucht eine Software, eine Art Betriebsystem, das ist auch eine Firmware.

Oft gibt es Fehler, die auftreten können, und in neuen Firmwares behoben werden oder Features die hinzugefügt werden.

Um diese Fehler loszuwerden muss man seine Firmware austauschen, als upgraden (auf eine neue Version).

Guck mal bei Zyxel auf die Homepage, dann unter Support oder Firmware, treiber oder sowas.

dort solltest du dann Modelle auswählen können. Auch dein Router sollte dort aufgelistet sein.

Du ladest also diese Firmware, oft in form einer Datei, runter. (falls es ein Zip ist --> Entpacken).

darin beinfindet sich oft eine Datei die irgenwas.rom oder .bin oder .version heißt)

Dann gehst du ins Admin-Menü, dort suchst du nach dem Punkt für den Firmware-Upgrade. Dann kannst du meinst mit Durchsuchen o. ä. die Datei auf deiner Platte auswählen. Dann Apply, Übernehmen, Okay, Uploaden, Hochladen oder was auch immer und der kopiert die Firmware auf den Router. der Router darf dabei nicht den Kontakt zum PC verlieren, dauert aber auch nicht lange.

Dann startet der Router neu und die neue Firmware ist installiert.

Oftmals muss man alles neu Einstellen. Also schreib dir alles genau auf.

----------

## gEry

Axo ja danke... hihi das habe ich bestimmt schon 20 mal an Cisco Routern und 50 mal an Cisco Switches im Geschäft gemacht... wir nennen es dort einfach IOS und nicht Firmware, was wohl ein globaler Begriff/Überbegriff ist.

Ja mal schauen!

Aber das bringt mich im Moment auch nicht weiter!

----------

## NightDragon

*g* naja... IOs = Input Ouput System. Jope ist in etwa das selbe. 

Na probiers. Eine Umstellung MUSS möglich sein. Wenn nicht, dann stimmt was nicht, am Router.

Aber langer Rede kurzer sinn.

Hast dus schon mit DHCP versucht? läuft dann das Netzwerk?

----------

## gEry

Ja habe ich! Aber dann hat es sich gar keine IP Adress gehollt... weiss auch nicht, muss ich die ifconfig irgendwie noch restarten wenn ich auf DHCP einstelle?

----------

## NightDragon

eigentlich müsstest du für einen einmaligen Test folgendes machen:

ifconfig eth0 down

dhcpcd eth0

dann müsste es gehn.

Wenns nicht geht, stell mal sauber um auf dhcp (siehe /etc/conf.d/net) und starte den rechner neu.

Wenn er sich KEINE IP holt, dann überprüfe ob dein Router auch als DHCP-Server fungiert. Sonst nütrzt natürlich auch nichts.

----------

## gEry

dhcp hilft nicht habe es in /etc/conf.d/net auf iface_eth0="dhcp" geändert, dann ifconfig eth0 down und dann dhcpcd eth0 ging recht lange... aber passiert ist nix.... komisch... kommt mir so vor als würde er die NEtztwerkkarte doch nicht wirklich erkennen oder sowas (obwohl ifconfig eth0 angezeigt wird)...

Und dhcp am Router geht... mein Notebook mit welchem ich gerade hier poste bezieht die IP auch per dhcp....

----------

## NightDragon

Hm.

Er empfängt Daten und sendet daten (erkennt man an TX und RX)

Was sagen die LED's am switch, hub, oder eben direkt am router? ist datenverkehr vom rechner aus?

Kabel mal getauscht? Der Treiber könnts auch sein, aber wenn er daten empfängt und sendet denk ich nicht das es das ist.

----------

## gEry

Ja, Switches und Router sowie das Kabel sind sauber, habe alles mit dem Notebook gecheckt und hatte überall Anschluss... nur mit dem Gentoo Rechner nicht...

Naja an den Treibern sollte es ja nicht liegen, sonst würde ich ja eine Fehlermeldung bekommen bei /sbin/ifconfig eth0 ... krieg' ich aber  nicht.

----------

## NightDragon

Na auszuschließen wäre nichts.

Aber ich denke auch nicht das es die Treiber sind. Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen, ein Corssover-Kabel zu nehmen. Notebook und PC direkt zu verbinden und dann zu pingen.

----------

## gEry

Habe kein gekreuztes Kabel hier... aber es sollte doch auch so gehen! Also mit dem Gentoo 2004.2 hatte ich nie Stress und jetzt mit 2004.3 geht nix, obwohl die Karte erkannt wurde... hmm jetzt fällt mir ein: ich habe eine neue Gigabit Netzwerkkarte eingebaut.... könnte es echt sein, dass die fix auf 1gb einsgestellt ist, aber meine Switches nur 100mb supporten? Da ich jetzt ja noch keine Treiber konfiguriert habe wäre es doch theoretisch möglich, dass die Karte std. mässig auf 1gb eingetellt ist und dann geht nix. (Obwohl ich zuvor schnell ein SuSE drauf hatte und die neue GbKarte einfach schnell durch eine 100mbKarte ersetzt habe und keine Konfigurationen vorgenommen habe...)

gruss

gEry

----------

## NightDragon

Also die möglichkeit besteht. Aber normalerweise betreiben die Geräte Autosensing.

Na machs dir einfacher. Boote von der Live-CD, der aktuellen, und versuch dann zu pingen  :Wink: 

----------

## gEry

Ja mach/will ich doch!?

Also wenn kein weiterer Vorschlag kommt, dann werde ich mal eine 100mb Karte einbauen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Gehen wir mal systematisch vor:

Du hast einen Laptop, welcher funktioniert. Ich neheme an, dass du darauf Windows oder Linux laufen lässt. Wenn also dieser Laptop korrekt funktioniert verwenden wir ihn als Referenzsystem. Mach bitte mal folgendes:

1) Zeige mir bitte welche IP Adresse, welche Subnetmaske, welchen Gateway und welche DNS Server deiner Laptop-Netzkarte zugewiesen sind:

Falls auf'm Laptop Windows läuft hätte ich gerne den Output folgender Befehle:

- [Start/ausführen] anklicken

- Bei win95-winME [command], sonst [cmd] eingeben und [OK] drücken.

- [ipconfig /all] eingeben und allen Output welchen deine Netzkarte betrifft hier posten.

Falls auf'm Laptop Linux läuft hätte ich gerne den Output folgender Befehle:

- Als ROOT anmelden.

- [ifconfig -a] Output hier posten ohne die Angaben vom Device [lo]

- Entweder den Output von [netstat -nr] oder [route -n] hier posten (je nachdem welcher Befehl vorhanden ist.)

- [cat /etc/resolv.conf] hier posten.

2) Im Normalfall kann man mittels eines Browsers auf den Router zugreifen um dessen Einstellungen zu sehen/verändern. Oeffne auf dem Laptop mal einen Browser und gib als Adresse "http://192.168.1.5" ein. Je nach Gerät kommt entweder eine Uebersichtsseite mit den aktuellen Einstellungen oder aber das Gerät fragt nach Namen und Passwort. Vielfach ist die Kombination (Name/Passwort) (admin/1234) oder (admin/0000). Ansonsten lies das Handbuch, dort steht es drinn (und wenn du klug genug bist, hast du das PW ja schon lange geändert!).

Jedenfalls hätte ich vom Router gerne die Angaben für das 192.168er Netz: Hier reichen die IP Adresse und die Subnetmaske.

Weiterhin solltest du mal die DHCP Einstellungen des Router checken. Im Normalfall hat man die Möglichkeit eine DHCP-Range zu definieren. Damit sagst du z.B., dass nur die Adressen von 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.10 via DHCP vergeben werden sollen. Versuch herauszufinden welche Range da vergeben ist. Wenn du nichts dergleichen einstellen kannst oder nichts dergleichen findest, dann hast  wahrscheinlich ene Range von 1.1 - 1.254 (Oder kleiner je nach Subnetmask).

3) Poste mal die genaue Bezeichnung deiner Netzwerkkarte im nicht funktionierenden Rechner. Also z.B. "3com 10/100 Secure Fiber - 3CR990B-FXLP-97" oder sowas.

4) Machst du die Versuche mit der nicht funktionierenden Netzwerkkarte mit der LIVE-CD oder bereits auf dem installierten System?

5) Wenn es von der Live CD ist, wird die Netzkarte als modul geladen. Dann bitte den Output von [lsmod] hier posten.  Wenn du auf deinem System die Probleme hast, dann hast du entweder einen GENKERNEL benutzt (womit der Kartentreiber wieder als Modul gelasen wird ([lsmod] posten) oder aber du hast den Kernel selber gebacken, dann musst du sagen ob du hinter deinem Treiber ein [m] oder ein [*] hast. 

Im Kernel  zu finden unter:

Device Drivers --->

  Networking support --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --->

oder

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --->

6) welcher Kernel wird verwendet? [uname -r] 

Tja, mit den Infos kann ich dann die nächsten Schritte zusammenstellen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

Hi STiGMaTa_ch!

1.

```

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\gEry>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : gEry

        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :

        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt

        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC

        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-90-F5-3C-15-44

        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja

        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4

        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248

        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Sonntag, 20. Februar 2005 10:49:48

        Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 23. Februar 2005 10:49:48

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\gEry>

```

2. 

Der Router ist 192.168.1.1:

```

LAN Information:

 

MAC Address: 00:a0:c5:3f:25:57

IP Address: 192.168.1.1

IP Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.248

DHCP: Server

DHCP Start IP: 192.168.1.2

DHCP Pool Size: 4

```

3.

Roline Netztwerkkarte, Gigabit Ethernet (1000BaseT, 100BaseTX, 10BaeT), PCI 32/64bit, 10/100/1000Mbps TransmissionRate, Support Windows & Unix

4.

Also ich versuche mich mit der LiveCD an dem Rechner mit der GB Netztwerkkarte (welche evt nicht geht), es ist kein System mehr drauf... habe schon neu formatiert. --> Ja.

5. 

Also der Kernel hat alles selber angepackt (keine Fehler bei ifconfig eth0 auf Anhieb), habe dann aber noch modprobe 8139too gemacht... es kam keine Fehlermeldung und ifconfig eth0 ging genau gleich. Also nix selber gebacken:

```

livecd / #lsmod

Module              Size             Used by

ipv6                   182560          6

8139too             17664            0

evdev                6464             0

r8169                1300              0

via_rhine           15140            0

mii                    2304              2 8139too, via_rhine

crc32                 3040             3 8139too, via_rhine, r8169   

parport_pc         27072           0

ide_cs                4772            0

ds                      12132          1  ide_cs

yenta_socket      13664          0

pcmcia_core       40708          3 ode_cs, ds, yenta_socket

sbp2                  16744          0

ohci1394            24836          0

ieee1394            62008         2 sbp2, ohci1394

ohci_hcd            15044         0

uhci_hcd            23152         0

usb_storage       46208         0

ehci_hcd            21028         0

```

6.

2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (habe beim Laden des Kernels das eingegeben: gentoo dopcmcia)

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gEry

Habe folgendes gemacht:

```
ifconfig eth1 down

dhcpcd eth1 
```

Hat nix geändert, es wurde keine IP gehollt.... eth1 ist ja inaktiv... logischerweise müsste ich sie dann noch aktivieren... aber wie?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo gEry

Danke für die Antwort. Nun, dann wollen wir mal systematisch weiter gehen...

1) Du schreibst, dass du die Livecd mit dem Befehl [gentoo dopcmcia] geladen hast. Gehe ich also recht in der Annahme, dass der Rechner, auf dem die Netzwerkkarte nicht funktioniert ein Laptop ist?

Wenn nein, warum dann die pcmcia Unterstützung?

2) Deine Angaben zur Netzwerkkarte sind nicht sehr eindeutig.  Besuch mal die Roline Website unter diesem Link http://www.roline-net.com/Produkte/pr_adapter.shtml und sag mir ob deine Netzwerkkarte da zu finden ist und wenn ja, welche dass es ist.

Von deinen bisher gemachten Aussagen würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass es die [RA-1000T] mit der Bestellnummer [21.11.3041] ist. 

Wenn du die Karte nicht findest, versuch die Karte unter www.rotronic.com www.rotronic.de www.roline.de etc. zu finden und den Link hier zu posten.

3) Die "andere" Netzkarte die du im Gegensatz zur Gigabit Karte hättest. Ist das auch eine Roline oder eine Karte eines anderen Herstellers?

Das ist für den Moment mal alles. Weiteres folgt... Nach beantwortung  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

Hi!

1.

Ne ist ein PC. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 hat das empfohlen:

```
- dopcmcia      starts pcmcia service for PCMCIA cdroms
```

Macht doch Sinn, dieses Modul mitzuladen?! Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich damit nicht allzu gut aus und habe es einfach wie sie sagen mit dem Kernel zusammen geladen.

2. 

Meine ist nicht mehr da drauf, sie ist aber ähnlich wie die hier:

```
RA-1000T

   

Gigabit Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Mbit/s Network Interface

 Card, PCI 2.2, 32 Bit 33 MHz, 64 Bit 66 MHz Auto-Negotiation Full- und Half Duplex Support

```

Meine hat noch etwas mehr:

PCI Rev 2.2/2.1

3.

Ist eine anderer Hersteller.

gruss

gEry

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> 1.
> 
> Ne ist ein PC. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 hat das empfohlen:
> ...

 

Also wenn ich deinen Link verfolge dann finde ich z.B. folgendes:  *Quote:*   

> Sie können auch noch einige Optionen mitgeben. Diese repräsentieren zusätzliche optionale Einstellungen die Sie (de)aktivieren können. Die folgende Liste ist die gleiche, als wenn sie am Bootscreen F2 drücken würden. erläutert die Kernel Optionen.

 

Sie empfehlen dir nicht dopcmcia zu starten, sonden die doku zeigt dir nur ein Beispiel, wie man solche Optionen angibt.

Ausserdem: Wenn du etwas nicht hast, solltest du es auch nicht aktivieren, kann nur zu konflikten führen! PCMCIA findest du zu 99% nur in Laptops. Das sind die Kreditkarten ähnlichen Devices, welche man auf der Seite einschiebt um z.B. Netzwerkkarten, Modems etc. hinzufügen zu können. Wenn du einen normalen PC hast, brauchst du das nicht. Also weg mit dieser Option! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. 
> 
> Meine ist nicht mehr da drauf, sie ist aber ähnlich wie die hier:
> ...

 

Also wenn ich ein wenig rumsuche, komme ich auf eine Seite mit Treibern für diese Karte: http://195.141.93.86/download/downloads.php?release_id=222

Im Archiv finde ich unter Help eine Beschreibung, wie man die Karte unter Linux aktiviert.  Allerdings ist das die Vorgehensweise bei 2.2 und 2.4 Kernel's. Interesanterweise steht dort aber auch folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Introduction:
> 
> =============
> ...

 

Gehe ich nun wiederum in die Kernelsourcen, finde ich darin einen Treiber für genau die DP83820 Chips. Es nennt sich ns83820.

Probier jetzt mal folgendes aus:

1) Starte erneut von der Live CD. Wähle diesmal aber folgende Optionen 

```
gentoo nodhcp
```

2) Sobald gebootet wurde entferne alle "automatisch geladenen Netzkartentreiber"

Laut deinem Output von lsmod waren folgende Netzkartentreiber geladen:

via_rhine

r8169

8139too

mit  

```
rmmod via_rhine r8169 8139too
```

 werden die Treiber entfernt.

3) Prüfe nun ob die Netzkarte mit [ifconfig -a] immer noch vorhanden ist (P.s. wenn eine eth1 vorhanden ist und du nur 1 Netzkarte drinn hast (die Roline), dann ist das der Firewire-2-Ethernet Treiber! Einfach nicht beachten  :Smile:  )

4) lade nun das ns83820 Modul mittels:

```
modprobe ns83820
```

5) Ueberpruefe nun mittels 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 ob die eth0 wieder da ist.

Wenn ja, dann funktioniert dieser Treiber vielleicht besser mit deiner Roline zusammen.

Wenn nein, dann treiber wieder entfernen, und zuerst den r8169 hinzufügen. Dann nochmals testen.

6) Konfiguriere nun die Netzwerkkarte mit der IP 192.168.1.3 (Sofern nicht schon anderweitig belegt).

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.248 up 
```

Setze dann den Gateway auf den Router

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Und nun PINGEN  :Smile:  Wenn du intern pingen kannst. Wunderbar. Dann in /etc/resolv.conf den Nameserver setzen und www.google.de pingen. Wenn das auch tut, WUNDERBAR!  :Smile: 

Wie auch immer.... Hier posten...  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

1.

Hmm, habe den Verdacht, dass wir dem Ziel näher kommen!

Alleine mit dem Treiber r8169 wurde eth0 mittels

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 angezeigt, mit 

```
ifconfig
```

 aber noch nicht... jetzt müsste ich doch noch das aktivieren oder? weil jetzt heisst es bei

```
 ping 192.168.1.1: Network is unreachable
```

Wenn wir aber eth0 aktivieren sollte das doch okay sein nicht?

2.

Also waren die anderen Treiber von der Lan Karte selbst? Oder der Kernel hatte diese selbst geladen?

gruss

gEry

----------

## NightDragon

Also es gitb 2 dinge die du tun kannst.

entweder a)

mittels dhcpcd eth0 (oder eth1) das interface "up" bringen und sich die einstellungen via dhcp holen lassen

oder du kannst es manuell machen mit

```

ifconfig 192.168.1.5/29 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

Damit wäre die Netzwerkkarte eigentlich schon konfiguriert.

Erklärung:

ifconfig - der befehl

192.168.1.5 - deine IP

29 - die anzahl der Bit die als Netz-Adresse verwendet wird (bei 255.255.255.248 = 8+8+8+5 = 29)

up - interface aktivieren

route - befehl um routen einzustellen

add - hinzufügen

default - ja default eben

gw - gateway

192.168.1.1 - ip vom gw

Vielleicht hilfts.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gEry wrote:*   

> 1.
> 
> Hmm, habe den Verdacht, dass wir dem Ziel näher kommen!
> 
> Alleine mit dem Treiber r8169 wurde eth0 mittels
> ...

 

Ein 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 zeigt dir primär mal alle devices an, welche er gefunden hat. Das sind zum einen alle Devices welche schon konfiguriert wurden (welche also eine IP Adresse etc. zugewiesen bekommen haben) aber auch devices deren Treiber geladen wurde aber die selber noch nicht konfiguriert wurden.

Ein 

```
ifconfig
```

 zeigt dir nur die devices an, welche auch konfiguriert wurden (IP ADresse etc. wurde vergeben).

Das erkennst du übrigens auch daran, dass mit ifconfig -a keine Angaben wie "inet addr: Bcast: oder Mask:" zu sehen sind bei unkonfigurierten Devices.

Da ist also nix mit aktivieren; höchstens konfigurieren

Mein Ziel ist nun herauszufinden,  ob der Treiber dein Problem ist oder ob du Probleme mit der Konfiguration hast.

Daher habe ich dir die obige Anleitung geschrieben, wovon ich dich noch immer bitten möchte die Schritte durchzuführen. Wenn diese mit den ns83820 Treiber nicht funktioniert, dann solltest du das ganze nochmals nur mit dem r8169 Treiber probieren.

Warum nicht gleich mit dem r8169 Treiber höre ich dich fragen  :Wink: 

Weil in der doku des heruntergeladenen Treibers steht, dass Roline den DP83820 Chip verwendet. Nach einer Weile Googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass für diesen Chip früher der r8196 Treiber (man beachte den Unterschied 96 statt 69) verwendet wurde. In den neueren Kerneln hat es aber einen eigenständigen Treiber für den DP83820. Also möchte ich, dass du es zuerst mit dem versuchst. Dies, weil es gut möglich ist, dass der r8169 Treiber gar nicht richtig mit deiner Roline funktioniert. Und wenn der Hersteller in seinen Dokus vom DP83820 Chip spricht, dann testen wir zuerst den Chiptreiber und nicht irgend einen Treiber den dein System zu kennen glaubt.

Langer rede kurzer Sinn.....

1) Meine obige Anweisungen mit dem ns83820 Modul komplett durchführen und schauen was passiert. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, das ganze spiel nochmals mit dem r8169 Treiber durchspielen.

```
2.

Also waren die anderen Treiber von der Lan Karte selbst? Oder der Kernel hatte diese selbst geladen?
```

Die Hardware hat keine "Treiber". Die müssen immer geladen werden. Im Falle des Kernels von der CD führt er einige Tests durch um zu entscheiden, welcher  Treiber benötigt wird. Aber auch ein Linux Kernel kann Fehler machen  :Wink: 

Achja... und wenn du schon dabei bist...

Ein 

```
lspci | grep -i net
```

 würde mich ebenfalls interessieren...

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

Also habe jetzt die Treiber drin:

```

r8169 

ns83820

```

und eth0 sehe ich nur via ifconfig -a und nicht via ifconfig.

Danach habe ich eth0 per net-setup eth0 konfiguriert. Ändert nix.

Hier die Ausgabe von lspci | grep -i net:

```

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. , Ltd. RTL-8169 (rev 10)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

```

Die erwähnen da noch Rhine, von dennen hatte ich mal den Treiber:

```
via_rhine
```

geladen, soll ich denn auch wieder?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Also habe jetzt die Treiber drin:
> 
> ```
> 
> r8169 
> ...

 

Eigentlich meinte ich nur einen Treiber nach dem anderen. Nicht beide gleichzeitig zusammen. Entweder funktioniert das ganze mit dem ns83820 Treiber oder aber mit dem r8169 Treiber.

Versuch es folgendermassen:

- alle Treiber entfernen. r8169, cia_rhine, ns83820 etc.

- ifconfig -a sollte nun KEINE eth0 angeben. wenn doch, dann ein lsmod hier posten und nicht weitermachen.

- Wenn KEIN eth0 angegeben wurde, mit modprobe ns83820 den ersten Probanden laden (und nur den!).

- Wenn ifconfig -a deine eth0 anzeigt, meine beiden Befehle zum konfigurieren der Karte verwenden und dann pingen.

- wenn das nicht funktioniert hat oder eth0 nicht erschienen ist, dann rmmod ns83820 eingeben.

- Mit modprobe r8169 den nächsten Probanden laden (und nur den!)

- Wenn ifconfig -a deine eth0 anzeigt, meine beiden Befehle zum konfigurieren der Karte verwenden und dann pingen.

- Wenn das alles nix hilft, wird diese Netzkarte vermutlich (noch) nicht unter Linux unterstützt

Dann solltest du es mit der anderen Netzkarte versuchen.

 *Quote:*   

> Hier die Ausgabe von lspci | grep -i net:
> 
> ```
> 
> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. , Ltd. RTL-8169 (rev 10)
> ...

 

Könntest du mal versuchen. Aber bitte nur alleine (wie bei den oberen Beispielen).

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

Also mit EINEM der Treiber:

```
r8169

ns83820 
```

geht gar nix, aber mit dem Treiber:

```
via_rhine
```

zeigs eth0 bei ifconfig an!

Danach habe ich deine Befehle ausgeführt (das erste Mal ohne Fehlermeldung!)

Jedoch kann ich den Router/GW (192.168.1.1) nicht pingen, doch die Karte unterstützt Linux!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Also mit EINEM der Treiber:
> 
> ```
> r8169
> 
> ...

 

Sehr gut. Dann wissen wir immerhin, dass die nix sind  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> via_rhine
> ```
> ...

 

Tja, da ist guter rat teuer...

Wenn der Treiber wirklich für den Chip geschrieben worden wäre, dann müsste zumindest das pingen funktionieren. Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass auch der rhine Treiber falsch ist für die Roline Karte...

Ausserdem entnehme ich der suche von Google, dass die Rhine-II mehrheitlich als onboardkarte verbaut wird.

Was hast du denn für ein Motherboard? Bist du sicher, dass auf dem Motherboard kein onboard LAN vorhanden ist?

Was passiert denn, wenn du die Netzkarte ausbaust und den Rechner neu bootest? Wird dann der via_rhine immer noch automatisch geladen?

Tja... Ansonsten hilft es vielleicht wirklich einmal die andere Karte einzubauen und zu schauen ob das besser funktioniert.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## gEry

werde Morgen Antwort geben, kann heut nicht mehr... sry

----------

## gEry

Hi!

Habe ein Asus Motherboard, nix onboard  :Smile: 

Werde mal die andere Netzwerkkarte einbauen und Antwort geben.

gruss

gEry

----------

## gEry

ähm, *räusper* nach einem gründlichen Untersuchen meines Motherboards ist herausgekommen, dass ich doch eine onboard LanKarte habe8O 

Jedoch würde diese vom Gehäuse verdeckt und ich habe es nie gemerkt... auf der Verpackung steht es übrigens auch nicht!?! (Komischerweise) ich glaube ich habe die falsche Verpackung bekommen.

Naja wie dem auch sei, grundsätzlich komme ich mit dem via_rhine Treiber und der OnBoard Karte ins Netzt....

Aber natürlich möchte ich gerne meine GbNetzwerkkarte aktiv haben! Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, wie ich einrichten muss, dass nur die eine aktiv ist?

gruss

gEry

----------

## gEry

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht nach der DNS auflösen kann, kann mir jemand dabei helfen?

----------

